# I may have hit the BARF



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

My cousin has a butcher shop, kill beef, hogs, sheep twice a week. Told me to help myself to anything in the cans. I took a peek and there are fresh bones up the ying yang, some with a good chunk of meat on them. 

Any thoughts? He told me that he would hold the kidneys and livers out for me if I wanted. Can you over feed liver?


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

ONG2 said:


> My cousin has a butcher shop, kill beef, hogs, sheep twice a week. Told me to help myself to anything in the cans. I took a peek and there are fresh bones up the ying yang, some with a good chunk of meat on them.
> 
> Any thoughts? He told me that he would hold the kidneys and livers out for me if I wanted. Can you over feed liver?


get him to save the hearts and lungs too. Those are very good!


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh I'm jealous, grin....
I think best piece of advice I can give is "moderation in all things...". I feed raw chicken when I can, lots of beef heart, lamb meat and bones when I have scraps. Veggies can be good too. There are BARF sites you can go on that explain the ratios that are deemed best but again, everyone has different opinions on this....some Spanish guy told me feeding too much raw chicken can complicate a female's coming into heat but when I pressed him for more info he got really cagey on me so it might be just bunk....


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I sliced the liver as you would get in a grocery store, dehydrated it. Once dried..... if too dry, it breaks up, is not dried out then cut with kitchen scissors... and use as training treats or treats for being good dogs.

Liver treats are magic. I have found 1 that wasn't interested.

The fat around the pigs kidneys..... "Leaf Lard" makes the best pastry!!!!

oh, I think you are so very fortunate!

the thing you need to add is vegetables, especially sweet potatoes to keep the bowels moving. I BARF and feed dry food.

When I butcher, the entrails, lungs, stomach, everything except the heart and liver (minus the bile duct - very carefully removed - taints the meat). I cut the heart up and add vegetables, sweet potato. Of course the liver becomes treats.

I freeze rabbit heads, legs and etc. the dogs love it.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Well I have some meaty bones to feed our 4 1/2 month old Anatolian ***** and also some for our house dogs. Dobie & Rhodesian Ridge-back. Of course the house crew will have to lay out in the yard as they enjoy themselves. LOL


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I am jealous!!!!

I used to have a game processor who let me raid his bins free.... He'd always give me heads up when he was processing so I could get it fresh.....Once he called right after a wedding & I raided his bin in a ridiculous bridesmaid gown & high heels! After that he'd always joke & ask why I didn't dress up for him lol  I took all hearts, organs, meat scraps & most all of the bones.....

The old man who owned the place passed away 3 years ago & the guy who took over doesn't allow bin rummaging


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

We used to get carcasses from hunters during deer season. Our Lab did well on the backbones and rib cage for bones. I would imagine sheep and pig would be about the same. Cows were too big and brittle for him to manage. Liver is great in moderation but they can't have it as a steady diet. We mix it in a bit at a time. Tongue is fatty, but very good. Tail of just about any critter would be good. Heart is muscle which is also very good. I don't think I've ever fed kidney, but I don't see why you couldn't.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

My dogs love kidney, heart, lungs, liver, tail, tongue, etc. I love my butcher.......:goodjob:
My LGDs all are on all raw and have been for years now. My Dane year old pups look GREAT on all raw.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow! You can actually make a meal plan for your pups! I feed liver as an extra snack rather than a meal, but I have active dogs. You can cut up the liver into portions that equal two of the dog's front paws. Freeze them in that size, and bag them up. Dole one to each dog twice a week. Ditto with the lungs and kidneys. So, they get one meaty bone in the morning, an organ snack when you feel like it, and one meaty bone in the evening.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Our Dobie spent every minute he was outside chewing on bones, I mean hours worth. The little bit of tarnish that he had on his teeth are almost gone.


----------

